# Buffy: The Vampire Slayer Season 8



## VVoltz (Jun 21, 2008)

A few years back I made a promise not to read comics as I truly prefer a good book anytime. About 4 months ago, I broke that promise, I got Season 8 Volume 1 and it was quite good. Volume 2 is out now.

That witty humor and the human nature of each character gives all of his tales a sense of humanity as well of variety and fun, any other fans of Whedon among us (besides me and Shinji?)


PS: Brother, I got it!, I got the Firefly boxset not too long ago, haven't seen a single disc yet thought  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , but I will!


----------



## matriculated (Jun 21, 2008)

I loved the covers by Jo Chen(?)! The inside art... not so much but at least the dude could draw the characters so that they really looked like the actors - not very easy. The writing was top notch too - it really captured the show.

I'm not really reading much of anything right now. Just Captain America because I love Epting and that colorists art.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've read the first volume. Have to buy this one too.


----------



## wabo (Jun 21, 2008)

Where can I buy this and what's the price?


----------



## Talaria (Jun 22, 2008)

VVoltz sit down and watch Firefly it is gorram amazing. You should also get/rent serenity. I'm a leaf in the wind...watch how I soar.


----------



## VVoltz (Jun 23, 2008)

Talaria said:
			
		

> VVoltz sit down and watch Firefly it is gorram amazing. You should also get/rent serenity. I'm a leaf in the wind...watch how I soar.
> I did watched Serenity a while back. I love that movie, I'll watch the series soon enough.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(wabo @ Jun 20 2008, 11:42 PM) Where can I buy this and what's the price?


Here  13USD


----------



## SleepingDragon (Jun 23, 2008)

As far as Whedon goes, the only thing I liked and watched on a somewhat regular basis was Angel.  I always found the whole duality of Angel and Angelous fascinating.  They lost me when they jumped the shark in the last season or two by having Angel take over a law firm of all things.  Are you kidding me, a law firm?  What was the name of it, Wolfram and Hart?  It got really stupid after that.


----------



## VVoltz (Jun 23, 2008)

SleepingDragon said:
			
		

> As far as Whedon goes, the only thing I liked and watched on a somewhat regular basis was Angel.  I always found the whole duality of Angel and Angelous fascinating.  They lost me when they jumped the shark in the last season or two by having Angel take over a law firm of all things.  Are you kidding me, a law firm?  What was the name of it, Wolfram and Hart?  It got really stupid after that.


That firm was evil. He wasn't in charge, he was just working there.


----------



## SleepingDragon (Jun 23, 2008)

Well, he sat in the boss's chair in the boss's office and ordered everyone around.  I know the firm was evil, it just seemed as though they had run out of ideas, so they had to manufacture an artificial mechanism for more story ideas.  And it really, really seemed artificial, and forced.


----------



## VVoltz (Jun 23, 2008)

SleepingDragon said:
			
		

> Well, he sat in the boss's chair in the boss's office and ordered everyone around.  I know the firm was evil, it just seemed as though they had run out of ideas, so they had to manufacture an artificial mechanism for more story ideas.  And it really, really seemed artificial, and forced.
> Well, yes it was a little off, specially since the first episode, that firm was Angel's nemesis. But some episodes were really fun, the multitude of situations that company provided were funny, like when he was turn into a puppet.


----------



## SleepingDragon (Jun 23, 2008)

You're right about that.  I have to admit, I laughed my ass off at that episode.


----------



## Veho (Jun 23, 2008)

Slightly off-topic here, that _other_ show, "Moonlight"? It's about a vampire who works as a private investigator, in LA, and, in his spare time, fights other vampires. 


Um...


----------



## Psyfira (Jun 24, 2008)

What was wrong with Moonlight? It finished about 3 weeks ago over here, enjoyed that one.
If you want something to mock try Blood Ties, now that was cheesy. At least the guy playing the vampire is really fit


----------



## Veho (Jun 24, 2008)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> What was wrong with Moonlight? It finished about 3 weeks ago over here, enjoyed that one.


I wasn't mocking the show. I only saw the trailer, and I was like... um   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yeah, from what I've heard of the show, it's nothing like Angel. And people who've watched it say it's good.  


Yet another show on my "to do" list...


----------



## Psyfira (Jun 24, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> But yeah, from what I've heard of the show, it's nothing like Angel. People who've watched it say it's okay.


Yeah you're right, they bend the rules of vampirism so most of the vampires blend into normal society and it doesn't deal with other supernatural things at all. Blood Ties is closer to Angel but it's very, very bad!


----------



## matriculated (Jun 24, 2008)

Forever Knight (1989): "The past is never far behind. True for anyone as it is for Nick Knight, an eight hundred year old vampire struggling to recant his old violent ways and seek the humanity he lost the only way he can as a homicide detective on the Toronto police force. With him on his quest is beautiful forensics Doctor Natalie Lambert, one of the few humans to know of his true nature and committed to helping him regain his mortality. His partner Don Schanke, who while Nick's friend, is unaware of his supernatural powers, which has been causing a steady anger as to why Nick is always the first man on the scene. His master, Lucien LaCroix, whose persona as a radio call-in host called the Nightcrawler seems to home in on Nick's thoughts when faced with the dilemma of a case. His friend, confidant and one time paramour Janette, who sees Nick's quest to regain his humanity as nothing more than a long chain of folly, but still cares enough for the wayward vampire to lend a helpful ear, a much-needed voice and herself when Nick's true nature reasserts itself. Life can be hell; penance can be worse."

Sound familiar?


----------

